
The ‘Off-Switch’ [pdf] - jonbaer
http://people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~dhm/papers/offSwitchWILDML16_draft.pdf
======
lbenes
Should we really be openly discussing our plans for an ‘off-switch’ on the
public Internet? Shouldn’t there be some attempt to keeps the ideas/plans
hidden in a way that they won’t be archived/read by an AI from the future?

If I were seriously worried about this, I would put my plans and all
discussions behind a CAPTCHA + paywall like structure that could not be
crawled/archived.

~~~
camtarn
The document now leads to a 404. I guess somebody heard you ;)

~~~
IE6
Or AI learned of the off switch and executed the off switch on the file.

------
hacker42
On a closely related note, there is a collaboration of DeepMind and the FHI
going on and they are about to present a paper on safely interruptible agents
at UIA 2016:
[http://lesswrong.com/r/discussion/lw/noj/google_deepmind_and...](http://lesswrong.com/r/discussion/lw/noj/google_deepmind_and_fhi_collaborate_to_present/)

------
FreedomToCreate
With google pretty much becoming an AI that is able to crawl the entire
internet and utilize that information is various ways (good and bad), it
really limits the use of the modern internet to talk about or criticize it if
either the people behind Google, or google itself decide that that criticism
or opposition is no longer in their/its best interest. Maybe the AI internet
and a purely Human internet should be kept somewhat separate (or is that
discrimination against AI's?)

~~~
dgacmu
Oh goodness, we're so far from this it isn't even funny. The amount of very
careful plumbing and constant human assistance in plumbing between the
crawling and the machine learning alone is huge. The ML is in little boxes
used for handling specific tasks. Heck, even things like RankBrain are only
one of many signals input into the search ranking algorithm. It's a very
useful but very constrained tool that is good at solving problems in a very
specific, constrained domain.

(I'm a visiting scientist at the google brain team this year.)

------
ahubb
The paper seems to have been removed, but here is a set of slides that seem to
be related to the paper.

[https://intelligence.org/files/csrbai/hadfield-menell-
slides...](https://intelligence.org/files/csrbai/hadfield-menell-slides.pdf)

~~~
emddudley
Google cache of the paper:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:PTNMnz4...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:PTNMnz40ProJ:people.eecs.berkeley.edu/~dhm/papers/offSwitchWILDML16_draft.pdf)

------
charonn0
404?

